

Pentagon Scientists Use ‘Time Hole’ to Make Events Disappear - acak
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/01/time-hole/

======
dguaraglia
Title bait, at its worst.

What they created is a convoluted (if somewhat cool) way of retarding light
from reaching the observer, thusly masking the event. There's no "time shift"
or anything of that sort involved.

Imagine I record an event and then replay it for you in a monitor, with a 20
second delay. Does that mean I 'erased' 20 seconds from history, or that I
'masked' the event? Nope.

------
VMG
As expected, crazy hyperbole of an interesting scientific discovery that will
have totally different applications.

------
benvanderbeek
"According to Cornell scientists, it’d take a machine 18,600 miles long to
produce a time mask that lasts a single second."

